# Problème de formatage Disque dur externe (capacité réduite)



## malkolinge (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai remplacé aujourd'hui le disque dur saturé de mon disque dur externe LaCie d2 Quadra V2 (Hitachi 3.5" SATA 1To 7200 RPM) par un disque dur de 4 To (Western Digital Caviar Black 4To 7200 RMP).

Au moment du formattage, l'utilitaire de disque de mon MBP reconnait bien le nouveau disque dur, mais m'indique seulement 1.8 To de capacité.

Ce n'est a priori pas un problème de partition du disque car il n'y en a qu'une seule et unique.

Mes questions:

1. Où sont passés les 2.2 To restants?
2. D'où provient le problème (formatage ou hardware du boîtier LaCie incompatible avec le nouveau DD)?
3. Comment puis-je y remédier pour récupérer l'intégralité des 4 To de capacité?

Merci de votre aide précieuse.

Yves


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2013)

Je vois déjà une hypothèse plausible : le bridge de ton boîtier, trop ancien, ne gère pas les disques de plus de 2,2 To !


----------



## Mathias170390 (19 Septembre 2013)

au risque de me faire insulter, mais si le mac utilisé est celui que tu as indiqué dans ton profil, ne serait-ce pas simplement leopard qui ne gère pas plus de 1,8? Question subsidiaire, en quoi l'as-tu formaté? quel schéma de partition? (GUID ou MBR ou apple?)

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## malkolinge (19 Septembre 2013)

Merci de vos réponses.

Entre temps, j'ai utilisé mon DD upgradé pour faire un backup avec Time machine: tout semble parfaitement fonctionner.

J'en déduis donc que le problème doit se situer au niveau du contrôleur de mon DD externe, probablement trop ancien pour prendre en charge des capacités supérieures à 2 To.

Encore merci à tous et bonne soirée.

Yves


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Décembre 2013)

zut, chuis dans la meme situation: je voulais upgrader mon Lacie d2 quadra de 1To pour un 4To.

Ca n'est pas possible alors?
Il me semblait que le boitier importe peu en general et que l' on pouvait mettre les disques que l' on voulait non?

du moisn j'avais jamais vu ca auparavant quand j'upgradé mes differents disquers externes 3.5 ou 2.5 dans differents boitier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Il me semblait que le boitier importe peu en general et que l' on pouvait mettre les disques que l' on voulait non?
> 
> du moisn j'avais jamais vu ca auparavant quand j'upgradé mes differents disquers externes 3.5 ou 2.5 dans differents boitier.



Je tiens à ta disposition un boîtier Macway où quel que soit le disque (IDE) de plus de 128 Go qu'on mette dedans, il ne pourra pas être formaté au delà de cette capacité. c'est une question de contrôleur IDE, les plus anciens ne permettaient pas de gérer de plus gros disques que ça, car ils codaient les adresses sur un nombre de bits insuffisant pour dépasser cette capacité.

Pour les disques sATA, un phénomène similaire s'est produit, sauf que dans leur cas, la limite est de 2,2 Go, et que dans le cas où on leur connecte un disque dépassant cette capacité, un artefact fait qu'il est vu généralement comme un disque d'un peu plus de 800 Go.

Donc, pour des disques de plus de 2,2 Go de capacité, il faut disposer d'un contrôleur sATA plus récent capable de les gérer. Le problème, c'est "comment savoir ce que peut gérer le contrôleur dans le boîtier chez toi, là, à part tester, je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse à te donner.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Décembre 2013)

ok merci pour les precisions.

Ceci dit, en regardant les prix, il se trouv qu'un disque de 4To dans un boitier est souvent au meme prix (voire moins cher) qu'un disque de 4To nu (bizarre :mouais.

J'aimais bien ce boitier Quadra assez classe pour mon mediacenter mais si c'est moins cher (et plus simple et pas de boitier supp a acheter derriere pour le vieux disque) alors ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (31 Décembre 2013)

pour finir sur ce sujet, je vais essayer de chopper un disque de 2To pour ce boitier Quadra. 

A coté de ca, je voudrais mettre le disque orginal de ce boitier Quadra (1To donc) dans mon vieux boitier Lacie by F.A. Posrche (un des premier du nom, sorti 2004 il me semble et qui devrait faire dans les 80Go a l' epoque ).
J'avais deja upgradé ce boitier suite a la mort du disque original. Il est pas vraiment fait pour etre ouvert mais une fois fait, ca passe et le disque peut etre changé.
LaCie - Hard Drive, Design by F.A. Porsche - USB 2.0
je voudrais savoir si ce boitier pourra accepter et gerer un nouveau disque de 1To.

D' une maniere generale, n' existerait il pas un petit soft pour mac permettant d' identifier un disque (modele, fabriquant, genre de connection etc..) sans a avoir a demonter un bouxin ni a avoir a chercher des refs sur le net (trop de modeles et de confusion possible) ?

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2013)

Tu as déjà tout ou partie de ces infos dans Utilitaire de disque et Infos système Apple !


----------

